

Student Launches Social Network After Inspiration From Startup School - jmarbach
http://www.hunschool.org/news/detail.aspx?pageaction=ViewSinglePublic&LinkID=18401&ModuleID=26&NEWSPID=1

======
desigooner
seems like a custom-themed Ning network..

